
Oregon Tried to Silence This Engineer's Research. Now Experts Say He Was Right - kauffj
https://reason.com/2020/03/02/oregon-tried-to-silence-this-engineers-red-light-camera-research-now-experts-say-he-was-right-all-along/
======
downerending
Headline misleading, as it's not clear that his research had anything to do
with being sued/etc for calling himself an engineer.

